# Craftsman 6 1/8 Jointer (351.227240)



## JasonA (Feb 25, 2009)

So I was searching around Craigslist and found this jointer for sale ($250), Owner claims it has been used very little, like 20 minutes, and it has a 2Hp motor/belt driven. I consider myself someone who is moderately accomplished in the world of woodworking, by no means am I anywhere close to a pro but would like to have something that would help speed up my projects, next I want to tackle a dinning table which a jointer I feel will be critical.

I've been using my router table and a sled with my planer for years and thought I should break down and get a get a jointer, as usual times are tough so I can't lay out $$ for a new one, I've always had the mindset that older equipment is good if not better than the new stuff but was't sure on this on, not much out on the web.

What do you guys think???

Here is a picture:









Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I can't tell which model it is for comparison. If it is anything like the one they sell new for $650 +or-, that's not a bad price. 
But, if it's more like this one, that's a bit high.


----------



## JasonA (Feb 25, 2009)

I uploaded a picture of the Jointer…


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Sort of looks like a Rigid with a different base. If it is an Emerson made jointer of the last ten years you can't really go wrong for that price. You could also find a 6 inch Delta jointer for that money all day long.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

That one has the fence support and adjusting mechanism in the center of the fence instead of the end, which
makes it a little stronger and accurate. The 2 HP motor is a little overkill, but should not hurt anything, a few
extra pennies on the power bill. If the usage estimate is correct, the jointer should be a good buy and last for 
many years.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jason, that's a decent price for the jointer pictured. I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## Hautions (Nov 18, 2012)

I have on older craftsman similar to the picture above. It is important for tables. All of my shop equipment other then Delta planer are second hand, it is a great way to limit shop costs. Here is my cherry dinning room table project with a 24" leaf. Side table is against the wall in the background. Just for inspiration.


----------



## JasonA (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow that's beautiful Larry… and very inspiring!

Did you do the chairs too?

Jason


----------



## JasonA (Feb 25, 2009)

Well didnt make it time to buy this guy, just ended up bitting the bullet and ordering a new Grizzly G0452P tonight…. Think I'll be happier in the long run with this guy!

Thanks again for the help


----------

